# Can someone please identify this Python!



## Newbie234 (Jun 23, 2016)

Can anybody help me identify what type of Python this is?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 24, 2016)

Can't say for certain, but is defiantly a carpet, i'm guessing a Proserpine local coastal.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 24, 2016)

A carpet, I would say a coastal or coastal cross with Darwin or bredli


----------



## Herpo (Jun 25, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> A carpet, I would say a coastal or coastal cross with Darwin or bredli


Definitely agree, a coastal of sorts, might be crossed. Reminded me of a caramel. How big is s/he?


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 26, 2016)

No one can guess a what specific cross breed it is (if it even is any). It's too young to definitively determine what it is, as carpets can change radically from hatchling to adult.

You best guess will be it's some sort of carpet python, most likely coastal influence. Beyond that, no one can tell you for sure.


----------



## ronhalling (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks to me to be a Coastal "Jag" i have seen a couple that look almost identical on troll book. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------

